# A micro I built for my kids



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

how big is that outboard? does that thing fly or what?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

looks like a 20 horse


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

X2 on the 20hp

Do you have any build pics?

Slick looking rig did you build the hull?


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

Ita a Canadian 20.

Yes, I built it from plans and a frame kit.

No build pics..had some but cant locate them.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Put a trolly motor on the bow and we will call it a micro skiff! ;D


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

I was thinkin about that....maybe a yeti and some sea dek.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The TNT is one of the sleeker glen-l designs.
You did a nice job on that one. Good little runabout.


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks. Its been fun for the kids


----------

